# hotwheels truck



## caprice on dubz (Jul 24, 2003)

i have this bad ass truck called la troca and i want to know how to make it into a bed dancer


----------



## np1302 (Feb 22, 2003)

stic it in your ass  jk any pics


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

making a 1/64 scale diecast a beddancer???? Well - good luck bro!


----------

